# Frage zum Skillen



## Dragon~of~Death (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Twink angelegt mit dem ich Verzauberer und Schneider ausübe (nein er wird nicht in der Buffed Datenbank geführt ^^ ) - das Skillen von Verzauberkunst klappt dank einiger grüner Gegenstände von Schneiderei recht gut. Doch hin und wieder dauerts dann doch was länger bis ich wieder was neues lernen kann, dann biete ich meist im /2 Channel kostenlose Verzauberungen an um meinen Skill zu verbessern aber leider melden sich kaum (nie) welche darauf. Als mir das gestern wieder so ging ist mir eine "Idee" gekommen wie ich evtl. noch meinen Skill Pushen kann, bevor ich aber dies ausprobiere und meine Mats dafür verbrauche wollte ich hier Nachfragen ob es jemand sicher weis das es geht. Denn verschenken an "sinnlose" Verzauberungen will ich die Mats auch nicht.
Also nun aber zu meiner Frage ^^:
Kann ich meine eigenen Sachen (also im moment kann ich nur Armschiene und Brust)  selber im wechseln Verzaubern und bekomm ich dann dafür einen Skill-Punkt. Als Beispiel, ich habe jetzt "Geringe Gesundheit" auf der Brust und würde jetzt "Geringe Abwehr" (oder wie das heisst, ist auch egal - soll nur zur Verständlichkeit dienen) drauf zaubern (da Orange = 1 Skill-Punkt) ! Wenn ich dann aber wieder "Geringe Gesundheit" drauf Zauber (ebenfalls noch Orange) gibts dann wieder ein Punkt oder zählt der dann nicht ?
Wenn das möglich wäre könnte ich nämlich mit meinen vorhandenen Mats noch ca. 10 Punkte holen um das nächste zu erlernen.

Danke schonmal für die Mühe zu Antworten. Greetz


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Klar geht das, du kannst ein und dieselben Verzauberungen (zumal du mit ihnen skillen kannst) öfter auf ein und denselben Gegenstand zaubern. So hab ich z.b. geskillt, da man für Low-Verzauberungen selten Abnehmer findet. Du kannst dir aber auch einen grauen Gegenstand aus dem AH holen und öfter verzaubern.
Ist wie beim Schneidern, da kannst du ja so gesehen auch viele viele Male ein und denselben Gegenstand herstellen um damit zu skillen ;D

/e: Einzigster Nerv-Faktor, um eine Verauberung zu 'überzaubern' musst du bei der Meldung 'Verzauberung xyz ersetzen' jedesmal auf OK klicken =)


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (27. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann werde ich mich später gleich mal dran machen und noch etwas Skillen ^^ !

Die Frage hat mich halt etwas gequält, weil mit meiner Priesterin habe ich das Problem nicht - denn mit der Spiele ich mit nem Hexer zusammen und da Verzauber ich immer Ihn und mich dann klappts mit dem Skillen recht schnell. Aber so alleine ist es schon schwierig.

Danke nochmal und kann dann, weil geklärt, .:::CLOSED:::.


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (27. August 2008)

Zu "Edith" - damit kann ich aber leben wenn der Skill dafür gefördert wird :-p


----------



## Sapphola (28. August 2008)

Kleine Bemerkung noch: du brauchst bei den VZ auch nicht variieren, du kannst dir x Mal dieselbe VZ immer wieder verzaubern.


----------



## Hellreaper (15. September 2008)

ach und noch was ab skill 350 ca wirds teuer ^^


----------



## Logeras (17. September 2008)

Hellreaper schrieb:


> ach und noch was ab skill 350 ca wirds teuer ^^




Blödsinn man bietet seine Dienste im Handelschannel an und schon skillt man umsonst. Es gibt immer Spieler die eine Verzauberung haben wollen und Mats mit bringen.Nebenbei bekommste auch noch eine kleine Spende. Ich hab null Gold ausgeben zum skillen auf 375. Wenn man auch noch fleissig alle grünen Items entzaubert die droppen beim Questen haste sogar Arkaner Staub u. Planaessenzen ohne Ende.


----------



## Nanimo (22. September 2008)

Aber auch nur dann wen du die richtigen Rezepte hast und auch einige Stunden fürs Farmen dieser mitbringst.


----------



## Logeras (25. September 2008)

Nicht unbedingt du kommst auch schon sehr weit mit den Ruf-Rezepten. Hab mir nur Potenz u. Flinkheit des Ebers gekauft im AH zusammen beide Rezepte ca. 600g. Wobei ich richtig Glück hatte mit Flinkheit des Ebers das war da gerade für 50g drinne.


----------



## Hellreaper (29. September 2008)

Logeras schrieb:


> Blödsinn man bietet seine Dienste im Handelschannel an und schon skillt man umsonst. Es gibt immer Spieler die eine Verzauberung haben wollen und Mats mit bringen.Nebenbei bekommste auch noch eine kleine Spende. Ich hab null Gold ausgeben zum skillen auf 375. Wenn man auch noch fleissig alle grünen Items entzaubert die droppen beim Questen haste sogar Arkaner Staub u. Planaessenzen ohne Ende.




komm sag mir was unter 350 weggeht im trade chat... wer hat die nerven 10std rumzuspammen für 3 skillpkt? 

erst vz wie mungo usw machen das verzaubern lohnenen (40spell etc)


----------



## VanilleTeufel (29. September 2008)

alles was mit seelenstärke zu tun hat also ausdauer geht super weg.
weiß nur leider nicht mehr welcher skill das war.

Sonst belese dich doch mal hier: Verzauberkunst Guide

Ps: Hab ebenfalls danach gelevlt und ebenfalls sehr wenig Gold dafür ausgeben müssen ^_^


----------

